# Help: Asa AR1 18x9's w/265/35/18 Front and Back?



## c1540 (Jun 28, 2004)

I need to get wheels today.

I know there is a thread about staggered wheels, but no answer to this question:

So will this work on all four corners with no issues?

I have a 1998 540i (OEM sport springs w/ Bilstien sports)

Thanks.


----------



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

*looking to do the same*

Spoke with Jim at Tirerack regarding exactly this setup... he(shop tire fitter?) felt that this was most likely doable , but you may need a 5 or 10 mm spacer up front.

He could not say for sure because each car is slightly different in terms of alignment, etc.

FYI Tirerack will not be getting more 18X9 ASA till end of July and I've got dibs on 4 

Do you have another source for the wheels?

If you get this to work before I do, post some pics and let me know how it went OK?


----------



## c1540 (Jun 28, 2004)

ha! i spoke with jim also.

i am back ordered at tirerack too.

had my 540 for three weeks and already:

european ellipsoid angel eye headlamps (by hella) with clear corners and clear side markers.
M5 grill
uuc short shift kit
modified the air box, might go cai
cdv valve delete 
changed water pump and thermostat (insurance, nothing was wrong) + coolant flush
changed : fuel filter, brake, tranny, differential fluids (redline and oil to mobil 1)
just bought bilstiens sports, going to give these a try with the oem sport springs
the asa ar1's with the 265/35/18 coming 
and bought a set of 16's with blizzacks for the winter.
and of course, the 5 series bently manual.


----------



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

Post some pics of your car c1540...sounds nice.

I'm surprised that more people do not consider a square 265 setup (if this is doable with a minimal amount of hassle). I think that it will lessen the understeer and look great with the 9" wide rims, especially is lowered slightly.

The 265/35/18 are almost exactly the same rolling circumference as the stock 225/55/16 that came on my wagon.

Still need to sort out what to do for suspension though.


----------



## c1540 (Jun 28, 2004)

Talking about getting the suspension sorted out:

I went on a trip, took the wife and twins to see the mother in law. 11 hours. Stormed one whole way. I hated the drive!
I am use to a car with flat cornering (had a gti with neuspeed race springs, bilstien sports and thick sways) I thought this car is very nervous.

Anyways car felt floaty, but since I am new to such a heavy car I doubted myself. I had a couple friends drive it and they thought it felt like a "luxury" car, but I could not stand the jitteriness. Well, after doing a lot of research I decided to try the oem sport springs that came with the car with Bilstien sports (I'll do the eibach sways soon also) ...and man! 

The stock sachs shocks were completely BLOWN! I could push them up and down with two fingers holding each part! No wonder the suspension felt floaty.

The car came with 63,000 miles, I was basically riding on just the springs.

I only got the rears done (I did not start until this evening) took it for a short ride and with just the rears it is night and day! I'll get the fronts on tommorow and really wring it out!

Can't wait to get it back together.


----------



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

Glad to hear that things are working out with the suspension.
Unfortunately, my situation is trickier with this self leveling rear suspension...sigh.

11 hrs with twins... no wonder you hated the drive :yikes: 2 hours with my 2 rugrats up to Whistler is more than enough!


----------



## tms0425 (Mar 14, 2004)

Here are staggered 18" ASA AR1's w/Pilot Sport PS2's on my 2000 540i Sport.

The only mods are CDV delete, Rogue SSK/WSR, Royal Purple. Fresh full Zaino last weekend was my first detail attempt.


----------



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

Very nice looking wheels! Thanks for posting pics
Are you on stock sport suspension? 
What size front wheel and tire size are you using? 235 or 245?
Looks like there is lots of room to the fender lip...I'm going to try for 265 all round...The M5 crowd seems to be able to run 265 no problem


----------



## tms0425 (Mar 14, 2004)

Suspension is stock sport, no mods. Wheels are 18x8, 18x9 and Michelin Pilot Sport PS2's 245/40's(F) 265/35 (R). My rears do occasionally rub or at least I hear a faint crunchy sort of sound during really big suspension compressions. No mods to fenders or liners as I haven't found anyone locally to roll them for me.


----------



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

yipee!    
Got my ASA AR1 18X9 with 265's to fit up front...no modification needed with the Pirelli P-ZeroNero M+S
Tight clearance with full lock to right...drivers side tire just brushes the inside of the wheel liner near the brake cooling duct (?). No such problem on the right side.
It appears to me that the liner is a little loose and is just enough to touch the tire on the inside.


----------



## bk540sport (Mar 8, 2004)

batmanm3 said:


> yipee!
> Got my ASA AR1 18X9 with 265's to fit up front...no modification needed with the Pirelli P-ZeroNero M+S
> Tight clearance with full lock to right...drivers side tire just brushes the inside of the wheel liner near the brake cooling duct (?). No such problem on the right side.
> It appears to me that the liner is a little loose and is just enough to touch the tire on the inside.


Hello i was think of a similar setup, how is the look and handling, could you please post some pics, thanks alot


----------



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

I will try to post pics once I get the two rear rims(next week).
So far I am very happy with the looks and quality of the wheel...similar design to BBS RS-GT (as you may be aware, ASA is licensed by BBS)
As I noted, my left lower front corner of the wheel liner was loose (probably from when wife hit curb parking) and so there are very slight brush marks on the plastic (basically cleans the dirt off (liner then flexes away from the tire) with full lock to right. Fine on other side.
Very close clearance to the the stock spring perches.
Tires are Pirelli P-Zero Nero M+S 265/35/18
Have not put enough miles on to break in the tires so son't know how the ultimate grip will be, but turn in is already is much more immediate (original was 225/55/16 Mich. all-season). Will update in a while.

PS I have a 2001 540iAT with non-sport suspension (tons of clearance to the fender), your experience may vary with the sport suspension...not sure


----------



## c1540 (Jun 28, 2004)

just posted in the other thread that i got mine also. 265/35/18 all the way around with kumho mx tires.

here are the tire rack test charts on these tires:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tests/max_perf_charts.jsp

Handling is very good and price is nice, i usually burn through a set of tires every one or two summers.

265 all the way around with no rubbing issues also. I have oem sport springs with bilstien sports on a 98 540i.


----------



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

The MX is a great tire for the money for sure...I just decided that I didn't want to be replacing tires every 1-2 summers for that fractional gain in performance on the wagon (thats what my car is for  ) The wear rating is 400 on the Pirelli's versus about 180-200 for the straight summer high performance tires.

I'm surprised more people do not run this setup though :dunno:


----------

